# Pier net?



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Can you buy a pier net locally in the PCB area? If so, where and how much? 

I was planning on making a "gaff" out of a large treble, weighted, and rope but not sure if you can use that on anything you might want to throw back, and don't feel it would be ethical to use on a fish I plan to release, even if legal.

Looking forward to fishing in the Pensacola area on the bridges and piers. Have done most of my fishing from the beach in Destin, this will be our first time in Pensacola, will be there from Sat to next Thurs.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. 30$ for a pier net/crab trap rigged and ready to go. UGLY


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. 30$ for a pier net/crab trap rigged and ready to go. UGLY


+1. Can use it for redfish, bonita, pompano,etc... I have one and use it often with no problems


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like a good price for what it could bring in.


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

How much rope will I need to rig it up?


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

cflong said:


> How much rope will I need to rig it up?


 It comes with a standard 100ft of rope which is more than enough for any pier. Just go to Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to get it


----------

